# E-Bike-Touren im Raum K/BN/SU



## bibi1952 (14. März 2018)

Hallo,
als neuer Besitzer eines E-Bikes (Mondraker e-chrusher) möchte ich eine Plattform schaffen, wo sich Gleichgesinnte zu E-Bike-Touren im hiesigen Raum verabreden und austauschen können.
Neben meinen bisherigen endurolastigen Touren im LMB werde ich zukünftig auch endurolastige E-Bike-Touren fahren, aber mit mehr Höhen- und Tiefenmeter. Bei meinem ersten Test im Steinbruch und auf dem HCM letzten Sonntag konnte ich feststellen, dass mein E-Bike genauso abgeht wie mein Liteville, obwohl ich noch etwas unsicher war.
VG
Werner


----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2018)

Schau doch Mal in E-bike Forum, da tummeln sie die ganzen Mofa Fahrer.... Und die, die ich kenne haben ihr normales Bike danach nicht mehr genutzt... Und haben keine Bock mehr mit normalen mitzufahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (14. März 2018)

GA mit'm MTP steigt.
Dafür kommt man nach einiger Zeit MTP, mit dem normalen Bike keine anspruchsvolle Rampen und Steigungen mehr hoch.
Daher bin ICH wieder motorlos unterwegs.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. März 2018)

Edged schrieb:


> GA mit'm MTP steigt.
> Dafür kommt man nach einiger Zeit MTP, mit dem normalen Bike keine anspruchsvolle Rampen und Steigungen mehr hoch.
> Daher bin ICH wieder motorlos unterwegs.


Die Einsicht haben nur wenige  Daumen!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. März 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> als neuer Besitzer eines E-Bikes (Mondraker e-chrusher) möchte ich eine Plattform schaffen, wo sich Gleichgesinnte zu E-Bike-Touren im hiesigen Raum verabreden und austauschen können.
> Neben meinen bisherigen endurolastigen Touren im LMB werde ich zukünftig auch endurolastige E-Bike-Touren fahren, aber mit mehr Höhen- und Tiefenmeter. Bei meinem ersten Test im Steinbruch und auf dem HCM letzten Sonntag konnte ich feststellen, dass mein E-Bike genauso abgeht wie mein Liteville, obwohl ich noch etwas unsicher war.
> VG
> Werner


Hallo Werner,
schöne Sache, wie gesagt, bin ja mit beidem Unterwegs...
Jetzt am Samstag werde ich mein Neues mal ausprobieren.
Bis bald auf einer Tour
VG
Boris


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. März 2018)

... steinigt sie ... steinigt sie ..... 
Werner das ist ein ganz schön heisses Eisen was du da schmieden willst 
Sich einfach so als Eh-Beika zu outen .... ist heutzutage mutiger als alles andere


----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. März 2018)

Angst und Geld haben wir nie gekannt


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2018)

Hier wird jedem verziehen, irgendwann...
Ich weiß noch, was wurde hier im KBU von einigen gelästert, als man 2013 mit einem 29er ankam.
Leben und leben lassen, wenn man sich rücksichtsvoll und die Trailrules respektierend verhält, sind nicht frisierte Pedelecs schon ok.
Viel Spaß bei euren Touren.


----------



## POCman (16. März 2018)

In meinen Fuhrpark hat sich auch vor 2 Wochen ein motorisiertes eingeschlichen und will demnächst ausgiebig getestet werden. Gedanke dabei war, fürs Biken komplett aufs Auto zu verzichten und ab Köln mit dem Bike zu starten, z.B. Altenberg. Mal sehen was der Akku so schafft...


----------



## bibi1952 (16. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... steinigt sie ... steinigt sie .....
> Werner das ist ein ganz schön heisses Eisen was du da schmieden willst
> Sich einfach so als Eh-Beika zu outen .... ist heutzutage mutiger als alles andere


 Solange ich mit meinem unmotorisiertem Enduro-Bike bei Euch mithalten kann, habe ich keine Angst
Man sollte immer offen sein, was neues auszuprobieren.


----------



## Trekki (16. März 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> wo sich Gleichgesinnte zu E-Bike-Touren im hiesigen Raum verabreden und austauschen können.


Ich gehe noch schwanger mit der Idee Tagestouren auch für Pedelecs anzubieten. Betonung auf auch und Pedelec.
auch : es könnte die Leistungslücke zwischen starken und schwachen Fahrern kleiner machen
Pedelec : nur die dürfen auf Waldwegen fahren.

Unsicher bin ich noch mit den möglichen Tourendaten (insbesondere Höhenmeter im Mittelgebirge, also Eifel oder Bergisches) und Tragepassagen.
Kann hierzu jemand Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch schwanger mit der Idee Tagestouren auch für Pedelecs anzubieten. Betonung auf auch und Pedelec.
> auch : es könnte die Leistungslücke zwischen starken und schwachen Fahrern kleiner machen
> Pedelec : nur die dürfen auf Waldwegen fahren.
> 
> ...



John, schreibs so aus wie dus nach besten wissen und gewissen kannst.
Man kanns nicht allen recht machen. Und wenn einer mit e-bike mitfahren will soll er es tun. @gruener-Frosch hat schon bewiesen das man sich auch als einzigster Eh-Biker auch total unaufällig in eine Gruppe Mountainbiker einfügen kann


----------



## delphi1507 (16. März 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch schwanger mit der Idee Tagestouren auch für Pedelecs anzubieten. Betonung auf auch und Pedelec.
> auch : es könnte die Leistungslücke zwischen starken und schwachen Fahrern kleiner machen
> Pedelec : nur die dürfen auf Waldwegen fahren.
> 
> ...


John die bekommen die Kriege wenn du sie dann ohne Motor gnadenlos abziehst berg rauf... Sag mir wann und wo und ich stehe oben mit dem Fotoapparat....


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2018)

Genau da bekam ich auch grad Kopfkino - ich bitte um Stehplatz inne Region "Tragepassage"!


----------



## POCman (16. März 2018)

Wenn ich fit bin fahr mit dem unmotorisierten Enduro z.B. Touren im Siebengebirge von ca 50km und 1500hm und würd meinen ich schlag mich da ganz gut - auch gegenüber jüngeren. Mit dem E-MTB nach der ersten Tour in Altenberg mit 55 km und 1200hm kann ich nur sagen, das ich genauso platt war aber viel mehr Spaß in kürzerer Zeit hatte
Bin mir sehr unsicher ob meine Bikes ohne Motor dieses Jahr oft die Sonne sehen werden. Im Bikepark meckert ja auch keiner über den Lift, frag mich warum beim Thema E-MTB so viele so altmodisch denken Ich hatte auf jeden Fall lang nicht so einen Spaß auf dem Bike wie mit dem  E-MTB, bin Vielfahrer, komme auch ohne Motor jeden Berg hoch aber hab nicht mehr den den mega Spaß dran mich immer bis zum letzten Korn auszupowern. Aber ich bin auch crazy, ich nutze auch keine Telefonzellen mehr


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2018)

Muss denn alles immer eine „Challenge“ sein?
Der John tickt meines Erachtens eigentlich ganz normal!
John?!


----------



## delphi1507 (16. März 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Muss denn alles immer eine „Challenge“ sein?
> Der John tickt meines Erachtens eigentlich ganz normal!
> John?!


John ja... Aber so mancher Mofa Fahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> John ja... Aber so mancher Mofa Fahrer...


Ok, ich sag mal...zuerst immer an die eigene Nase fassen und danach erst an fremde.
...wer von euch...der werfe...


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2018)

Mofafahrer sind ja perse keinen asozialen Arschlöcher, den Charakter eines Menschen, bestimmt nicht der Kackstuhl auf dem er Ratt fährt.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. März 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mofafahrer sind ja perse keinen asozialen Arschlöcher, den Charakter eines Menschen, bestimmt nicht der Kackstuhl auf dem er Ratt fährt.


Hat auch niemand behauptet.. habe nur die eine oder andere Beobachtung in freier Wildbahn gemacht...


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2018)

Muss man genau so mal fokussieren - die "Umsteiger" sind ja oft "analog Altgediente" - die machen nitt die Wildsau im Forst und
auf Wanderwegen. Wir haben's auch mal ausprobiert im Vorjahr mit Leihbikes vom Basislager; ab ging's auffe Landskrone
(reicht für mich analog als "Tagesziel"!), dann quer durch ett Jemüse Ahraufwärts mal hier mal da gelustert...
Fazit: Pornös! Kontra: Iss nitt mehr datt Knechten wie Bio-Demmeln, man verliert den Reschpekt vorm Berg.
Aber Pro: Ich seh' jeden Tag mehr Pupils auf E zur Arbeit biken - das entspannt kolossal den Berufsverkehr, und die sehen
auch (bis auf Schoner teils im Vollornat!) very lucky aus weil 'se auffem Arbeitswech schon Hobby leben, gut so!
(Wo der Strom für's Bike herkommt, ersparen mers uns hier mal grad ausse Sparte "Gefährliches Halbwissen"!)
...und bevor ich paar grundsolide Bikekumpels missen muss hab' ich die doch eher auf "E" dabei!
Stay tuned, wagt die Morphose, der Pete!


----------



## delphi1507 (16. März 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...und bevor ich paar grundsolide Bikekumpels missen muss hab' ich die doch eher auf "E" dabei!




Sei froh wenn es so ist! Die die ich kenne fahren garnicht mehr mit "biobikern" zusammen, das sei zu langweilig und überhaupt könnte man ja so auch garnicht die Trails bergauf so genießen...


----------



## Trekki (17. März 2018)

Ich wollte gar keine Diskussion über / gegen oder was auch immer von Bio vs. E lostreten.
Ich selbst sehe dies ganz entspannt, nur das Mofa werde ich nicht akzeptieren. D.h. mittreten ist Pflicht.

Meine Fragen habe ich hoffentlich verständlich gestellt. Bei den Höhenmetern ist es recht einfach: eine Eifel-Tagestour unter 2000Hm geht zwar, ich möchte aber hier nicht eine Begrenzung bei der Tourenplanung machen. Gleiches gilt für Tragepassagen: eine Stelle mit Treppen oder ähnliches kann leicht vorkommen, hier möchte ich drum-herum planen müssen.
Mir geht's nicht darum beim Tempo den 20er Schnitt zu knacken, aber ein paar Schweißperlen dürfen schon dabei sein. Ganz nach dem Motto: Sport und Spass.


----------



## bibi1952 (17. März 2018)

Hallo, 
ich wollte nur ein Forum schaffen, um ab und zu Gleichgesinnte zu einer E-Bike-Enduro-Tour zu finden.
Jetzt wird dies für Grundsatzdiskussionen missbraucht.

Ohne mich. 
Das Wetter in den Bergen wird kalt und sonnig, dann geh ich jetzt lieber 4 Tage zum Freeriden im Schnee.


----------



## POCman (17. März 2018)

Das war doch eigentlich klar
Lass uns eine IG gründen für E-Bike Köln und Umgebung. Zugang nur für Leute die auch ein E-Bike fahren. Schade das es anders nicht geht.


----------



## Lakritzfan (17. März 2018)

wenn man euch hier liest fragt man sich echt wie alt ihr seit


----------



## Trekki (17. März 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird dies für Grundsatzdiskussionen missbraucht.
> 
> Ohne mich.


Ich kann Deine Enttäuschung verstehen, befürchte sogar dass ich durch meine Fragen die Diskussion entfacht habe. Dies war nicht meine Absicht. Falls Du oder jemand anderes Erkenntnisse hat, bitte ich um eine PN.

Ich möchte aber nicht in eine E-Bike-only IG eintreten. Ich bin bei dem Thema einfach nur neutral und neugierig.

Die Neugier ist sicherlich auch beruflich motiviert. Ich verdiene meine Brötchen mit el. Energie. Zur Zeit 50Hz AC, DC kann aber sehr wichtig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (17. März 2018)

Lakritzfan schrieb:


> wenn man euch hier liest fragt man sich echt wie alt ihr seit


Dies kann ich für mich beantworten: jetzt 53. Nächstes Jahr werde ich 55.
Diese Zahlen können auch ein Grund für meine Neugier sein.


----------



## Edged (17. März 2018)

Mir ist ja egal, wenn ihr euch in Köln die Köpfe einhaut.

Vielleicht interessiert aber meine Erfahrung:
Ich selber beike seit 30 Jahren und fahre seit drei Jahren auch ein e-MTB. Von mehreren Alpenüberquerungen habe ich eine mit dem MTP gemacht; in gemischter Gruppe. Es geht.
Wenn Probleme entstehen, oder gar Anfeindungen, kommen die meiner Erfahrung nach meist von unmotorisierter Seite her. Gründe kann sich sicher jeder aufgrund eigener Befindlichkeiten, egal aus welcher Sicht, ausmalen. Wenn sich e-Biker nicht gruppenkompatibel verhalten natürlich auch von dieser Seite.

Ein Blick über den Tellerrand hinaus würde den Horizont erweitern. In gemischten Gruppen sollte die elektrische Unterstützungsstufe minimal gehalten werden. Das gleicht dann das höhere Bikegewicht aus und ggf. auch 20 Jahre Altersunterschied.

Das Leben kann so einfach sein ...


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> - ich bitte um Stehplatz inne Region "Tragepassage"!




baybachtal/ehrbachklamm, da werden sie geholfen


----------



## Trekki (17. März 2018)

Den Aspekt "Anfeindungen" hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Dies lässt sich aber in der Ausschreibung der Tour schon klären.


----------



## Edged (17. März 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Den Aspekt "Anfeindungen" hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Dies lässt sich aber in der Ausschreibung der Tour schon klären.


Bedingt.

Stell dir eine wunderschön kniffelige Downhillstrecke auf einer 'geklärten' Tour vor. Und dann fährt so ein alter MTB-erfahrener Sack so einem jüngeren Konditionsbolzen um die Ohren. Mit hoher Sicherheit ist der nicht amused und schiebt seinen Nachteil auf das "E" an dem alten Sack - wohlgemerkt Downhill.

Wobei: So ganz unrecht hat der junge Bikefraumann nicht. Der niedrige Schwerpunkt eines MTP bringt schon einen gewissen Vorteil, ersetzt aber keine Fahrtechnik ... 
Wie bereits geschrieben. Es gibt ein hohes Mobbingpotential. Wird sich mit der zunehmenden Verbreitung der MTPs aber sicher zu immer mehr Toleranz entwickeln.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (17. März 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch schwanger mit der Idee Tagestouren auch für Pedelecs anzubieten. Betonung auf auch und Pedelec.
> auch : es könnte die Leistungslücke zwischen starken und schwachen Fahrern kleiner machen
> Pedelec : nur die dürfen auf Waldwegen fahren.
> 
> ...



Meine "Erfahrungen" dazu sind:
Wenn gemischte Truppen (Pedelec + Bio-MTB) gemeinsam unterwegs sind, sollten alle Pedelec-MTB-Fahrer die 1.500 HM problemlos erreichen, Tourlänge entsprechend 50 bis 70 Km.
Heute z.B. bin ich über 5 1/2  Std in der Eiseskälte unterwegs gewesen,Tourlänge 60 KM, HM laut Garmin 1.400 und 40% Restakku, Tempo ruhig, quasi wie ein fitter/normaler Bio-Mtbler.
Touren über 70 KM und 1.700 Hm mit Zweitakku oder Nachladen in der Mittagspause.
ICH persönlich fahre mit einem Akku teilweise bis zu 2.150 Hm.......getestet in Südtirol, am Monte Roen Sommer 2017.

Tragen ist möglich, z.B über Baumstämme, Zäune, Treppen. Schieben ist auch möglich - alles hier im Mittelgebirge getestet. Schwierig wird es, wenn das Tragen über einen längeren Zeitraum nötig ist - länger als 15 Minuten. Meine längste Tragepassage ging über 200 Stufen bergauf, Puls 175zig.......

Noch was - das Pedelc sollte über eine sehr kurze Übersetzung verfügen, ist hilfreich wenn man mit Bio-Mtbler unterwegs ist - an steilen Abschnitten wird halt manchmal "nur" 5 Km/h gefahren. Oft sind die Pedelecs bei einer niedrigen Tretfrequenz (55-60) noch immer schneller als 7 Km/h.


----------



## zotty (17. März 2018)

habe lange gezögert überhaupt was dazu zu schreiben, weil immer einer das falsch/negativ interpretieren will.
habe 6/2017 mit dem e-biken aus gesundheitlichen(verkehrsunfall) günden angefangen. bin die jahre davor im schnitt so 10000km + 200000hm jährlich nur MTB gefahren.
am anfang war die tolerranz der bio biker vorhanden aber dann fing das übliche gerede an.
meine konsequenz!!! eine gruppe fahre ich nicht mehr mit, die andere nur noch mit bio-bike und als drittes eine gemischte gruppe gegründet. 
in der gemischten funktioniert es echt super da die e-biker bergauf auf den üblichen sch.....vergleich verzichten.
unsere touren sind abhängig der jahreszeit zwischen 1000-1500hm. da ich mich in der region sehr gut aus kenne vermeide ich natürlich tragepassagen. das halte ich mit dem bio-bike aber auch so.

ich mach mal einen vorschlag, wenn die temperaturen wieder zweistellig sind das man sich zum gemeinsamen biken trifft. mal in der eifel oder in region köln und um witten. gerne natürlich auch in anderen regionen nur bitte im bereich nrw sollte es bleiben. jeder kann seine top spot´s zeigen und alle haben ihren spass. die gruppengrösse sollte allerdings 10 biker nicht überschreiten.
gruss uwe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2018)

POCman schrieb:


> Das war doch eigentlich klar
> Lass uns eine IG gründen für E-Bike Köln und Umgebung. Zugang nur für Leute die auch ein E-Bike fahren. Schade das es anders nicht geht.





Edged schrieb:


> Mir ist ja egal, wenn ihr euch in Köln die Köpfe einhaut.
> 
> Vielleicht interessiert aber meine Erfahrung:
> Ich selber beike seit 30 Jahren und fahre seit drei Jahren auch ein e-MTB. Von mehreren Alpenüberquerungen habe ich eine mit dem MTP gemacht; in gemischter Gruppe. Es geht.
> ...



Seht ihr ...ohne Abgrenzung geht es leider nicht ( ausser in einigen wenig Fällen vielleicht ). Finde ich persönlich auch doof. Aber ich denke auf Dauer geht das nicht da die Interessen von E und ohne E einfach in bestimmten Dingen auseinander gehen. Und dann bleibt bei einem von beiden zwangsläufig der Spass ein wenig auf der Strecke, ist ja auch oft so wenn sich "stärkere" den "schwächeren" anpassen müssten oder umgekehrt. Leider ist es ja auch in der heutigen Zeit so das kaum jemand Kompromisse machen will, sieht man ja auch in anderen Lebensbereichen (z.B. Scheidungsquote ). Viele wollen der beste und schönste sein weil alles andere scheisse aussieht auf Facebook und Co. Kann man nicht verallgemeinern aber subjektiv hat man schon den Eindruck das sich fast alles nur noch ums "posen" dreht. Das ist dann aber auch egal ob'sein E oder ohne E ist, schaut euch an was heute alles breitgefahren wird ( Vinschgau, Trento, 7Gebirge, Ahr usw usw. ). Da ist der Kommerz oft wichtiger als  alles andere.



Edged schrieb:


> MTP bringt schon einen gewissen Vorteil, ersetzt aber keine Fahrtechnik ...


Das hat aber grundsätzlich nix mit E zu tun. Die gibts auch im "normalen" Sektor. Ein Paradebeispiel gibts auf der rechten Rheinseite 

Grundsätzlich muss sich jeder selbst überlegen wie man dem E-Trend gegenüber tritt. Klar ist verschwinden wird das nicht mehr was auch gut ist weil irgendwo hat's ja auch seine Daseinsberechtigung. Frage ist wie sich weiter entwickelt und wie man damit umgeht. Ich pers. stehe der Sache auch neutral gegenüber. Schau's mir an aber zum fahren für mich pers. noch nix. Ich pers. vertrete halt die Einstellung es muss nicht immer alles weiter schneller höher gehen. Daher fahre ich auch wahrsch. immer noch 26er  Den grössten Vorteil im E-Bike sehe ich halt eben als "Lückenfüller". Es kann konditionelle Lücken füllen wo es aus div. Gründen ( Leistungsunterschied, Krankheit, Flauheit ) halt Lücken gibt. Ich nehms wies kommt .... aber hin und wieder bisschen stänkern muss auch sein  darf man auch nicht zu ärnst nehmen hier


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Seht ihr ...ohne Abgrenzung geht es leider nicht ( ausser in einigen wenig Fällen vielleicht ). Finde ich persönlich auch doof. Aber ich denke auf Dauer geht das nicht da die Interessen von E und ohne E einfach in bestimmten Dingen auseinander gehen. Und dann bleibt bei einem von beiden zwangsläufig der Spass ein wenig auf der Strecke, ist ja auch oft so wenn sich "stärkere" den "schwächeren" anpassen müssten oder umgekehrt. Leider ist es ja auch in der heutigen Zeit so das kaum jemand Kompromisse machen will, sieht man ja auch in anderen Lebensbereichen (z.B. Scheidungsquote ). Viele wollen der beste und schönste sein weil alles andere scheisse aussieht auf Facebook und Co. Kann man nicht verallgemeinern aber subjektiv hat man schon den Eindruck das sich fast alles nur noch ums "posen" dreht. Das ist dann aber auch egal ob'sein E oder ohne E ist, schaut euch an was heute alles breitgefahren wird ( Vinschgau, Trento, 7Gebirge, Ahr usw usw. ). Da ist der Kommerz oft wichtiger als  alles andere.
> 
> 
> Das hat aber grundsätzlich nix mit E zu tun. Die gibts auch im "normalen" Sektor. Ein Paradebeispiel gibts auf der rechten Rheinseite
> ...


Ich stimme dir soweit zu bis auf ein Wort.... Faulheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2018)

Wieso ? Faulheit ist ein Grund für ein E-Bike. Ob das einem gefällt oder nicht ist ne andere Kiste aber so ist der Mensch !
Sonst gäbs keine Autos, Lifte und letztendlich auch Fahrräder. Denirgendwo versucht Homosapiens immer wo es geht sich ds Leben zu erleichtern. Sonst wären wir noch auf Bäumen und würden uns gemütlich ne Banane schälen, was ich irgendwie entspannter fände


----------



## f_t_l (18. März 2018)

Ich habe kein Problem mit eBikes in einer Gruppe - ich fahre immer alleine 

Einige meiner Touren beinhalten Tragepassagen. Das stelle ich mir mit so einem beleibten Motor-Akku-Fahrgestell plus Rucksack, Wasser und hinderlichen Protektoren gar nicht so einfach vor. Da komme ich mit meinem 10,4 kg-Rigid ja schon ins Schwitzen. Aber ich denke die allermeisten Elektros fahren ihre problemlos fahrbaren Strecken und gut ist 


Btw, wenn ich mir Zahlen der Bikebranche so anschaue, ist es imho nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis MTB-News und eMTB-News wieder fusionieren. Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## ADStumpi (18. März 2018)

Wir fahren sehr oft gemischte Touren, also mit u. ohne Motor. 
Da wir vom Biken ohne Motor kommen, fahren wir mit wenig Unterstützung, es geht uns darum die Spitzen beim Bergauf rauszunehmen, oder auch Passagen welche für die Bios nicht fahrbar sind mit hilfe vom Motor zu bewältigen.  
Macht einen Riesen Spaß und man glaubt nicht was man alles hochfahren kann. 
Ich habe noch auf keiner Tour von E-Biker etwas schlechtes über einen ohne E gehört, das Gepöbel u Unverständnis kommt immer nur vom Bio. (bis er es selber mal ausprobiert)
Wer das Biken nur unter dem Motto Fitness sieht, der wird sich noch lange mit dem E schwer tun, wem es aber wie uns geht, und er/sie zum Spaß am Weg u. Trail fährt, der wird zwangsläufig auf das E umsteigen, da das den Spaß einfach nur verlängert. 
Wir fahren häufig im Bereich Witten, immer auf der Suche nach Trails Trails Trails.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2018)

ADStumpi schrieb:


> oder auch Passagen welche für die Bios nicht fahrbar sind mit hilfe vom Motor zu bewältigen.
> 
> Macht einen Riesen Spaß und man glaubt nicht was man alles hochfahren kann.
> 
> ...


Wie kann ich oben schon Mal angedeutet habe gibt es Gründe wo ich E für Ok halte.

Leider sieht man das manchen bergauf Passagen, die man sinvoll Berg ab fährt leider auch an... Mal abgesehen vom unerwarteten schnellen Gegenverkehr...

Ja man kann mit Einem Sachen hoch fahren, die man sonst nur runter fährt, aber nur weil es geht muss man es nicht tun... 

Das ist je nach gepöbel, höchstens die begründete Angst irgendwann nur noch in Ghettos fahren zu können! 

Glaub mir ich wurde schon genötigt eines zu testen... Für mich ganz klares Ergebnis.. schiebt Kasse an, aber für biken jenseits von S1 zu schwer! Und genau das ist der Grund warum ich und viele andere nicht Umsteigen!


----------



## xspace (18. März 2018)

Ich finde gerade bei ruppigen Strecken ist das E-MTB mit seinem tiefen schwerpunkt Vorteilhaft, wenns schneller wird liegst wie ein Brett und sich mit dem E-MTB überschlagen geht auch nicht sooo einfach, ich glaube du hast nicht richtig getestet


----------



## f_t_l (18. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (18. März 2018)

Die SAU18 wäre doch etwas: bei der Planung haben wir gestern die 2.7km Tragepassage raus genommen. Alles andere sollte doch passen: Geschwindigkeit ist egal, spass ist wichtig, durchgeknallt ist ein muss.
Treffpunkt: nächsten Samstag, 5.45h in Wellig.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2018)

xspace schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade bei ruppigen Strecken ist das E-MTB mit seinem tiefen schwerpunkt Vorteilhaft, wenns schneller wird liegst wie ein Brett und sich mit dem E-MTB überschlagen geht auch nicht sooo einfach, ich glaube du hast nicht richtig getestet


Ich rede von technischen Kram mit umsetzen hin und wieder auch Mal tragen...


----------



## xspace (18. März 2018)

Das ist dann aber Stolperbiken, sags doch gleich


----------



## POCman (18. März 2018)

Eigentlich sollte es hier doch darum gehen, das sich gleichgesinnte E-Biker aus KBU treffen. Wie wärs wenn einer derjenigen, die den Grundsatz diskutieren wollen, einen eigenes Thema dazu eröffnet....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2018)

POCman schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es hier doch darum gehen, das sich gleichgesinnte E-Biker aus KBU treffen. Wie wärs wenn einer derjenigen, die den Grundsatz diskutieren wollen, einen eigenes Thema dazu eröffnet....



Genau ! Sehr gut ! Deswegen halte ich mich als nicht Eh-Beika jetzt auch raus  das sollten alle anderen Voll-Bios auch tun


----------



## f_t_l (18. März 2018)

Naja, zZ steht dieser Thread sehr prominent auf der Startseite von MTB-News. Kein Wunder das hier etwas von Hinz und Kunz geschrieben wird


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2018)

xspace schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber Stolperbiken, sags doch gleich


Nö in meinem Hausgebiet Standard... Und stolpern ist das deswegen noch nicht... Aber manche kehre geht nur mit HR oben...


----------



## ADStumpi (18. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> aber für biken jenseits von S1 zu schwer! Und genau das ist der Grund warum ich und viele andere nicht Umsteigen!


Kannst gerne mal mit mir fahren, gerne auch jenseits von S1, alleine schon die Tatsache das du der Meinung bist, Hinterrad versetzen geht nicht mit einem E-Bike, zeigt mir das du keine Ahnung hast von so einem Bike. 
Ich fahre mit dem Levo alles was ich mit meinem Enduro auch fahre, mittlerweile sogar besser, weil es durch das hohe Gewicht viel satter liegt. 
Was meinst du wie die mit einem Vollcross Motorad das machen im Gelände, das wiegt 100,00 KG mehr und funzt trotzdem sehr gut. 
Das man keine DH Strecken einfach so hochfährt sollte jedem selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (18. März 2018)

So, mal was zum Thema:
Gestern erste Probefahrt durch Eifel-Sibirien gemacht. Die nächste wird wieder ahrlastiger werden.


----------



## ADStumpi (18. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ich wurde schon genötigt eines zu testen


Dann war es das Falsche. 
Nimm mal ein Levo, oder wenn das nicht reicht ein Kenevo. 
Am besten auf deinen eigenen dir bekannten Trails und für ein ganzes Wochenende. 
So wie du habe ich auch vorher gedacht, bis........
Ist aber sicher auch ein Unterschied ob man vorher selber mit vollem Einsatz MTB gefahren ist oder ob das E das erste Bike ist. 
Wir fahren die Strecken bergauf im selben Tempo wie mit dem Bio, nur haben wir oben angekommen auch nach mehrmaliger Hochfahrt immer noch genug Körner zum runterballern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2018)

ADStumpi schrieb:


> Kannst gerne mal mit mir fahren, gerne auch jenseits von S1, alleine schon die Tatsache das du der Meinung bist, Hinterrad versetzen geht nicht mit einem E-Bike, zeigt mir das du keine Ahnung hast von so einem Bike.
> Ich fahre mit dem Levo alles was ich mit meinem Enduro auch fahre, mittlerweile sogar besser, weil es durch das hohe Gewicht viel satter liegt.
> Was meinst du wie die mit einem Vollcross Motorad das machen im Gelände, das wiegt 100,00 KG mehr und funzt trotzdem sehr gut.
> Das man keine DH Strecken einfach so hochfährt sollte jedem selbstverständlich sein.


Das Rad was ich getestet habe zugegeben extrem kurz hat aber gereicht.. war noch nicht Mal dazu zu bewegen bei einem Bordsteinkanten stoppt das Vorderrad oben zu behalten... Solange sich da nicht extrem was am Gewicht tut ist das für MICH keine Alternative... Und dasan keinen DH rauffährt ist leider nicht selbstverständlich...


----------



## xspace (18. März 2018)

Wenn man mal eine Saison ein E-MTB fährt gewöhnt man sich auch an das Mehrgewicht, ein Stoppie oder Hinterrad versetzen geht natürlich auch mit einem ~22KG E-MTB, allerdings muss ich dir schon recht geben das E-MTB´s leichter werden müssen, weil sich ein leichtes rad einfach flinker fährt aber in die gleiche Gewichtsklasse eines normalen MTB werden die wohl nie kommen.


----------



## bibi1952 (18. März 2018)

So, jetzt möchte ich diesen Tread seinem eigentlichen Zweck zu führen.
Nächsten Samstag mache ich eine E-Bike-Enduro-Tour über meine bekannten Trails.
Wer Lust hat, kann sich im LMB anmelden:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16785
Unmotorisierte können auch mitfahren. Müssen aber fit sein.


----------



## sibu (19. März 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch schwanger mit der Idee Tagestouren auch für Pedelecs anzubieten. Betonung auf auch und Pedelec.


In 9 Monaten wissen wir also mehr 


> auch : es könnte die Leistungslücke zwischen starken und schwachen Fahrern kleiner machen
> Pedelec : nur die dürfen auf Waldwegen fahren.
> 
> Unsicher bin ich noch mit den möglichen Tourendaten (insbesondere Höhenmeter im Mittelgebirge, also Eifel oder Bergisches) und Tragepassagen.
> Kann hierzu jemand Erfahrungen berichten?


Auf normalen ADFC-Touren im Siebengebirge (also auf den legalen Wegen) hatte ich schon mehrfach Pedelecs dabei: 

Neueinsteiger auf dem MTB sind mit einem E-MTB überfordert, da Radbeherrschung mit dem Schwergewicht gleich zu Anfang zu viel des Guten ist, sogar auf für uns normalen Waldautobahnen, wenn da mal etwas ausgewaschenere Stellen und/oder Schotter sind. Auf einem Eifelcross mit Anspruch sollte man die e-Fahrer und ihr Können schon kennen. 

Mit Motor und Akku sind 20 kg Räder schon Leichtgewichte. Wenn ich auf Mehrtagestouren meinen Trekker mit Gepäck fahre, habe ich ein ähnliches Gesamtgewicht. Auch einfache Tragepassagen (wie in der Endert) scheiden aus, schieben (mit E-Unterstützung) geht auch noch in relativ steilem Gelände.

Und der Akku sollte Kapazität haben. Nach 50 km vom Rhein in den Oberhau war bei drei Jahre alten, voll geladenen Akkus auf dem Rückweg am Stellweg die E-Unterstützung weg, und dann wird auch der Stellweg von der Frühmesseiche zur Margaretenhöhe eine Schiebestrecke. Zumal die e-Fahrer die Unterstützung haben, weil sie eben nicht mehr alles aus eigener Kraft fahren können, und dort schon ein normales Rad kaum hoch fahren können. Eine Ganztagestour wird mit den heute größeren Kapazitäten eines neuen Akkus aber wohl kein Problem sein. Sollte ein Akku schlapp machen, brauchen die Fahrer eine Ausstiegsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Edged (19. März 2018)

Bei ausgedehnter Tour ist Zweitakkupflicht.
Ausnahme: Akku >650 Wh


----------



## sibu (19. März 2018)

Edged schrieb:


> Bei ausgedehnter Tour ist Zweitakkupflicht.
> Ausnahme: Akku >650 Wh


Beim E-MTB sind das noch mal 3 Kg im Rucksack, zusätzlich zum Wasser etc. Ich glaube, da würde ich lieber sparsam fahren, als das harte Gewicht auf dem Kreuz zu haben.


----------



## f_t_l (19. März 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da würde ich lieber sparsam fahren, als das harte Gewicht auf dem Kreuz zu haben.


Gepäckträger


----------



## sibu (19. März 2018)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Gepäckträger


Habe ich , aber da ist weder Akku noch Motor drunter , aber auch kein MTB .


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2018)

Jeder wie er will!
Nur immer dran denken: Bei Strava als E-Bike Aktivität speichern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThorSU (21. März 2018)

Also ich freue mich auf Samstag!
Wird bestimmt eine super Tour!!

LG
Thorsten

P.S.
Ohne den W. aka bibi1952 und den W. aka Kurvenkratzer wäre ich nicht zum Mountainbiken gekommen.
Danke an diese beiden, dass mich als e-bike-Fahrer auf Ihren Touren mitgenommen haben.
Dieses Verständnis für Anfänger / e-biker scheint ja wohl nicht selbstverständlich zu sein!

Danke !


----------



## bibi1952 (25. März 2018)

Samstag hat meine 1. E-Bike-Endurotour stattgefunden.
Diese Strecke sind wir in knapp 2,5 Stunden und mit 682 hm gefahren.



Danke an meine beiden Mitfahrer. Wir mußten einige Male wegen Baumsperren umkehren und eine Alternativroute nehmen.


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2018)

N'Abend, Werner! Ich möcht nur mal kurz cokommentieren das E-Bike definitivo Thema der Zukunft werden wird - logischerweise
mit unserem zunehmenden Alter...Insofern seh' ich das hier mal als "Naafbach V2.0 reloade" und würd' mich freuen wenn der
eine oder andere geschätzte Bikecollega mit E das Naafbachtal erkundet...Anerkennede Grüße ausse Schloßstadt Brühl, der Pete.


----------



## LukePC (26. März 2018)

Ich komme aus Beuel und hätte Interesse - wenn ich mit Zug oder Rad da hin finde. Habe aber nur 120mm Federweg - aber damit geht auch einiges. 

@Trekki 
Ich habe letzte Woche noch mal eine Tour mit meiner Freundin gemacht (noch Anfängerin). 
Sie auf einem Haibike mit ca. 3 Jahre altem 300Wh Akku. Ich Bio. Sie musste mich nur selten Schieben/Ziehen. 

War eine kurze und langsame Tour mit ca. 25km und 60% Verbrauch.

Alleine fahre ich das Rad im Spaß Modus (meist Tour) in ca. 1:30 bis 1:45 h  und 30km leer. Wenn ich wie heute in Ennert und 7GB fahre.
Wenn man spaart kommt man vermutlich etwa doppelt so weit.
Also 
300 Wh = ca. 30-60km bei ca. 600 - 1200 hm
500 Wh = 50-100km bei ca. 1000 - 2000 hm 

Hier habe ich auch noch einen Test zu Reichweiten in hm gefunden. Mich stört jedoch, dass dort die Eigenleistung so stark variiert...
http://www.bike-magazin.de/e_mtb/antrieb_akku/energiesparen-mit-dem-e-mountainbike/a34827.html


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2018)

LukePC schrieb:


> Sie musste mich nur selten Schieben/Ziehen.




Zum Paxistest : diese Zahlen sehen aus als ob die am Taschenrechner entstanden sind. Leistung des Fahrers im ECO Modus sind hier mit 160W angegeben, früher nannte man dies Trimming 130.


----------



## bibi1952 (27. März 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> N'Abend, Werner! Ich möcht nur mal kurz cokommentieren das E-Bike definitivo Thema der Zukunft werden wird - logischerweise
> mit unserem zunehmenden Alter...Insofern seh' ich das hier mal als "Naafbach V2.0 reloade" und würd' mich freuen wenn der
> eine oder andere geschätzte Bikecollega mit E das Naafbachtal erkundet...Anerkennede Grüße ausse Schloßstadt Brühl, der Pete.


Das Naafbachtal mit dem E-Bike zu erkunden, ist momentan sehr schlecht möglich. Es liegen viele Bäume auf den Trails. Bei einem Trail ist der komplette Nadelwald bei dem Sturm umgefallen. Der Aggerverband als Besitzer der Liegenschaften wird auch nicht so dort aufräumen.
Ich meide zur Zeit das Naafbachtal bei meinen Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (27. März 2018)

Ich habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen:
Mit Bike und Rucksack komme ich auf recht genaue 100kg. Je nach FahrerInnengewicht ist da also noch +-20% zu rechnen. 
Wie viel Watt ich so trete weiß ich nicht genau. Aber da mein Haibike einen Freilauf an der Kurbel besitzt, rollt es auch ohne Motor ganz gut. 
Sind halt ca. 10kg zusätzliches Gewicht. Also nur ca. 10% mehr Masse für bergauf. 
Theoretisch könnte man somit im Mittel zwischen -10% und +40(70?)% Unterstützung wechseln. Je nach Steigung. 
Unter 8km/h reicht die 1x10 Schaltung aber bei mir nicht. Da braucht man dann doch den Motor oder muss schieben. Oder eine größere Kassete hinten haben. 
Insgesamt gibt es da schon einiges an Spaar-Potenzial. Wenn man sich auch dran hält.

Bei hohem Tempo geht mehr Energie pro Kilometer Wegstrecke an den Wind verloren. Da kann man also auch noch was raushohlen, wenn man langsam(er) fährt. 

Langstreckenerfahrung mit dem Haibike habe ich noch nicht viel. 1,5 Tage am Siegsteig reichten so etwa von Bonn bis Eitdorf mit anfangs viel Spaaren und dann am Ende Akku verheizen.

Oder von Bonn mit Gegenwind rüber zur Ahr. Drüben hoch, runter und dann zum Zug am Rhein.

Eine SAU tour wäre vermutlich machbar, aber ähnlich anstrengend wie mit Hardtail.


----------



## LukePC (27. März 2018)

Erkundungstouren mit Ebike und umgestürzten Bäumen sind aber gar nicht sooo schlecht.

1. Wenn zu viele Bäume im Weg liegen, kann man umdrehen und oft wieder hoch fahren. (im Ennert)
2. Wenn der Trail nichts taugt, (weil versperrt oder Sackgasse) war es nicht ganz so anstrengend und man kommt leichter zum nächsten.


----------



## DasLangeElend (27. März 2018)

LukePC schrieb:


> Eine SAU tour wäre vermutlich machbar, aber ähnlich anstrengend wie mit Hardtail.



... Hardtail ist bei SAU weniger anstrengend ... keine dicken Enduroschluffen, keine Federung, die Energie schluckt, leichterer Rahmen ... nur bei weitem nicht so komfortabel.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Das Naafbachtal mit dem E-Bike zu erkunden, ist momentan sehr schlecht möglich. Es liegen viele Bäume auf den Trails. Bei einem Trail ist der komplette Nadelwald bei dem Sturm umgefallen. Der Aggerverband als Besitzer der Liegenschaften wird auch nicht so dort aufräumen.
> Ich meide zur Zeit das Naafbachtal bei meinen Touren.



Ey Werner, die 5kg für ne ordentliche Kettensäge fällt doch beim E-Bike nicht auf  Kaufsteeine mit Akku kannste den ausmBike gleich mitbenutzen  oder noch besser : Laufrad ausbauen und hinten nen Sägeblatt rein und dann vom E-Mofa antreiben lassen 
Selbst ist der Biker 












oder wie hier: den Antrieb der Kettensäge fürs bike nutzen:


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2018)

Da hatte einer abber 'nen Thementach! Pic zwei iss mein Kandidat, da ziehste die Kettensäge aussem Halfter, ein Hauch von OK-Corall!


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2018)

Ich glaub, ich lease mir jetzt erst recht ein E-Bike dazu. 
Eindeutig zu wenig Trash-Talk hier und in den einschlägigen Threads und vong den Kwalitätspos(t)ern!


----------



## ThorSU (28. März 2018)

Zumal die Bilder mit den Sägen noch am Besten hier reinpassen.


----------



## LukePC (29. März 2018)

Hätte jemand Lust Freitag und/oder Samstag etwas zu fahren? Wetter soll ja (von oben) trocken werden.

Würde nahe Bonn-Beuel starten wollen (Ennert, 7GB?). Uhrzeit ab ca. Mittags.
Freitag eher zügig.
Samstag langsam und einfach.

Edit:
Für den Samstag wird es vermutlich etwas an der Sieg um Hennef(?) werden.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (1. April 2018)

Bin am Sa mal was unterwegs gewesen - könnte man mal ne E-Bike Tour draus machen....


----------



## delphi1507 (1. April 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Bin am Sa mal was unterwegs gewesen - könnte man mal ne E-Bike Tour draus machen....Anhang anzeigen 713892 Anhang anzeigen 713893 Anhang anzeigen 713894 Anhang anzeigen 713895 Anhang anzeigen 713896 Anhang anzeigen 713897 Anhang anzeigen 713898 Anhang anzeigen 713899 Anhang anzeigen 713900


Wo ist denn der Dino bei Radioteleskop? 
Der Rest ist klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laspirit2014 (1. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Dino bei Radioteleskop?
> Der Rest ist klar...



Kirchsahr


----------



## delphi1507 (1. April 2018)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Kirchsahr


Ist mir da noch nicht aufgefallen..


----------



## gruener-Frosch (6. April 2018)

So Jungs,
wie sieht es aus?
Ich starte am Samstag an der Ahr, Parkplatz Walporzheim. (11:00 UHR)
Tour = el classico  = alles was Spaß macht. Jede Menge Trails....
Länge = 41 KM, Hm ca. 1450 - 1500, die letzte 3/4 Stunde geht es gemütlich an der Ahr zurück zum Parkplatz, sollte auch klappen wenn der Akku dann leer ist 
ACHTUNG!! - Ich fahre mit dem E-Bike - 1 Akku sollte reichen, es geht gemütlich den Berg rauf (also kein Bergaufgeballer!!) und runter im normalen Tempo oder jeder wie er möchte, am Ende wird gewartet. 
Trails S0 bis S3, Schlüsselstellen sind dabei - schieben kein Problem, mache ich je nach Tagesform selber.....
Gerne können MTBler ohne Motor mitfahren, wie gesagt, Tempo ist gemütlich, sollten aber in der Lage sein, die HM zu schaffen.
viele Grüße.
Boris.

@ Tomburger = am Sonntag kann ich nicht...


----------



## bibi1952 (6. April 2018)

Schade, kann am Samstag nicht. Muss unseren Garten herrichten.

Sonntagmorgen will ich mit einem Kumpel ab Dernau die letzte Tour vom Manni nochmal abfahren.
Abfahrt wird gegen 09.15-09:30 Uhr sein. Dann sind vor vor dem Mittagsrun der Wanderer mit der Tour fertig.
Allerdings ohne E-Bike, will noch etwas an der Fitness tun.

Mit dem E-Bike war ich letzten Sonntag im Steinbruch und HCM unterwegs.
Über die verblockten Wurzeltrails hat das richtig Spass gemacht, bedurfte aber einer enormen Schulterarbeit, um das Mehrgewicht unter Kontrolle zu halten.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (6. April 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> .......Über die verblockten Wurzeltrails hat das richtig Spass gemacht, bedurfte aber einer enormen Schulterarbeit, um das Mehrgewicht unter Kontrolle zu halten.


Hatte ich am Anfang auch, mit einer etwas anderen Technik merkst du keinen Unterschied mehr


----------



## ThorSU (6. April 2018)

Ja, ja wieder Jammern auf hohem Niveau. 
Junior kommt evtl. morgen doch nicht mit, Geb.party steht an. 
Sach aber noch Bescheid wenn’s klar ist. 

LG
Thorsten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Hatte ich am Anfang auch, mit einer etwas anderen Technik merkst du keinen Unterschied mehr



Als ob Eh_mofafahrer Ahnung von technik hätten


----------



## gruener-Frosch (6. April 2018)

ThorSU schrieb:


> Ja, ja wieder Jammern auf hohem Niveau.
> Junior kommt evtl. morgen doch nicht mit, Geb.party steht an.
> Sach aber noch Bescheid wenn’s klar ist.
> 
> ...


Ok, alles klar


----------



## gruener-Frosch (6. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Als ob Eh_mofafahrer Ahnung von technik hätten


Ruhe, immerhin bin bei Deinen letzten Touren ohne Plattfüße durchgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThorSU (7. April 2018)

Jau, super Tour heute!
Wetter - Hammer
Trails - Hammer
Leute, Alles - Hammer 
Aber mim e-bike versetzen bei den Kehren - Übungsbedürftig
Ahrtal - ❤️ (Herz)

Und schön ko!
Thorsten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2018)

war klar. Boah Boris bist du ein langeweiler ...bestimmt den ganzen Tag so scheiss Ahrtrails gefahren mit diesen wiederlichen Spitzkehren und so
Nur boring Ausblicke auf Weinberge und so.Ahrtal is voll öde


----------



## gruener-Frosch (7. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> war klar. Boah Boris bist du ein langeweiler ...bestimmt den ganzen Tag so scheiss Ahrtrails gefahren mit diesen wiederlichen Spitzkehren und so
> Nur boring Ausblicke auf Weinberge und so.Ahrtal is voll öde


----------



## gruener-Frosch (7. April 2018)

es kann nicht sein was nicht sein kann !
Es treffen sich :
1 alter Sack mit nem E-Bike
1 Jungspund mit Fullface und E-Bike
1 Mann im besten Alter mit nem E-Bike
1 Tretmaschine mit nem 26 Zoll Bio-Fully

Der Beginn




nach der ersten gemeinsamen Auffahrt Belohnung 1:











Scheint ALLEN Spaß zu machen 






 
Gegend, Wetter, Aussicht - na ja - lass uns nicht jammern
Sonnenschein macht hungrig:




Weiter geht es auf diesen blöden Trails, Teer haben wir hier leider nicht gefunden....



 








geht doch




es kommt was kommen muss - mal wieder HM sammeln...





Da geht es runter??


 
nee, hier:






kleine Pause




400 HM Später schon wieder





weiter wie gewohnt - wieder kein Teer gefunden:

 
Teil 2 folgt


----------



## gruener-Frosch (7. April 2018)

Teil 2

 


 






 


 

Es geht doch, verschiedene Systeme, verschiedene Typen - gemeinsam Mountainbiken......

Meine Tourdaten:
41,5 KM
1.533 HM (lt. Garmin)
131 Durchschnittpuls - ja - Ebike kann auch sportlich und m(M)ann kann die Belastungsspitzen gut herausnehmen.....
47% Restakku

Danke an meine Mitfahrer


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2018)

Ach herjeh, da hattet ihr ja eine Zielscheibe für den projezierten MTB-Hass dabei 


gruener-Frosch schrieb:


>



Muss ich mir mal merken den Trick, einen ordentlich mit FF un Google austatten und schon sind die anderen raus aus der Nummer 

Schöne Tour scheint das gewesen zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (8. April 2018)

Oder Wandererschreck


----------



## bibi1952 (8. April 2018)

Gleich fahre ich ins Ahrtal, aber ohne E-Bike.
Mal schauen, wieviele Gräben die gestern auf den Trails gezogen haben?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (8. April 2018)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Gleich fahre ich ins Ahrtal, aber ohne E-Bike.
> Mal schauen, wieviele Gräben die gestern auf den Trails gezogen haben?


Gestern war viel los
Vor uns war eine gemischte Truppe mit und ohne E, die sind die Sektionen mehrmals zwecks Übung gefahren, na ja, mit dem schonenden Bremsen und um die Ecke fahren war wohl nicht deren Kerkompetenz......


----------



## ThorSU (8. April 2018)

Alles Neid,
weil Sie heute an jeder Ecke die Wanderer fragen können, ob Die Ihnen helfen. 
Ansonsten: Ich denke da macht nur Übung den Meister. Gerade mit E. Zumal bei dem Wetter + Gripp, passt.


----------



## ThorSU (8. April 2018)

Und noch der Bilder hochlad Einstellungs etc.  Test.


----------



## ThorSU (8. April 2018)

Jugend und Handy?



Mega....

Ahhhh so geht das!


----------



## bibi1952 (8. April 2018)

Wir hatten keine Zeit für Bilder. Bei diesem Wetter war nur Biken angesagt.
Hier eine kurze Übersicht unserer Tour.


----------



## bibi1952 (8. April 2018)

hat ja geklappt mit der Einspielung.
Entschuldigt die Werbung


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> na ja, mit dem schonenden Bremsen und um die Ecke fahren war wohl nicht deren Kerkompetenz




waren bestimmt die R .... ne ich sach et nichh


----------



## gruener-Frosch (8. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> waren bestimmt die R .... ne ich sach et nichh


Tststs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (11. April 2018)

Bei Interesse: Samstag ab 10:00 Uhr ab Daun bis Manderscheid und zurück - Lieserpfad und ein kleiner Seitenschwenk.....
58Km, 1.300 HM.....  zurück auch auf dem Pfad


----------



## ThorSU (11. April 2018)

Leider können Tom und Ich nicht. 
Krankenhausbesuch....

So. @ Hürtgenwald kann ich anbieten. 
Mit 7 Stk. von der FF mit goggle - Fraktion.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (16. April 2018)

Nix mehr los hier.....

Könnte ja ein paar Bilder Posten....






typisch E-Mtbler....


na ja - muss m(M)ann halt herfahren....


gibt leider keinen anderen Weg....



Aussicht so lala...




ja, E-Mtb macht echt kein Spaß....


----------



## ThorSU (16. April 2018)

Na gut, aber nicht erschrecken, nur Lachen!



Wir gehen dann mal Fahrrad fahren....




Aber hey, die sahen da alle so aus!!!



 
Danke an die Pfaffenbrauerei für den Transport und das Bier Quatsch Wasser



 
Essen war ok....



 
 Und....je oller je doller ??!!

Also Hürtgenwald war Spitze!
Von flowig bis echt Anspruchsvoll, für jeden was dabei. 
Morgens im Nassen noch was heftig, aber wenn’s trocken wird-Supergut!

LG
Thorsten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2018)

ThorSU schrieb:


>



jaja, auf dem Bike voll die Killer Optik und zu Hause noch mit dem Feen-Garten spielen


----------



## Trekki (24. April 2018)

Am kommenden Montag möchte ich gerne eine Tour durch die Eifel machen. Möchte da jemand mit dem E-Bike mit? Eine zweite Batterie könnte sinnvoll sein.
Start: ca. 9h in Mehlem (kann gerne plus/minus 30min verhandelt werden)
Ende: Abends an der Mosel, dann Rückfahrt mit der Bahn

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16840


----------



## sibu (24. April 2018)

@Trekki Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, vorher auszusteigen? Ich müsste gegen 19 Uhr zu Hause sein.


----------



## Trekki (24. April 2018)

Ankunft in Mehlem incl. Toleranz für verpassten Zug oder so etwas. Also worst case.


----------



## sibu (24. April 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ankunft in Mehlem incl. Toleranz für verpassten Zug oder so etwas. Also worst case.


Ich hatte die Frage noch mal neu gestellt, während du schon geantwortet hattest: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, vorher auszusteigen und gegen 19 Uhr zurück sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (24. April 2018)

2 Ausstiege sind in der Ausschreibung angegeben. Für 19h zurück ist Monreal möglich. Monreal ist nach ca. der halben Fahrzeit erreicht, also am frühen Nachmittag.
Da fehlt Dir dann das sehr schöne Elztal.

Ich habe die ganze Strecke auch schon mit 19h zu Hause geschafft, dies war dann eine Solo Fahrt ohne Pannen und ohne Tempobegrenzung.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (25. April 2018)

interessiert ja, Zeit leider nein......


----------



## Locoo (4. Mai 2018)

*Heute Nachmittag ab 17 Uhr jemand Lust auf Naafbachtal ?

Komme mit E Bike.... *


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Mai 2018)

Schade, zu kurzfristig.
Bin schon verplant.


----------



## ThorSU (4. Mai 2018)

Für mich auch. 
Schade, nächstes mal....


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Mai 2018)

Am kommende Mittwochabend gibt es eine E-Bike-Tour über die Spots Nr. 9, Schmeißfliege, Sportplatztrail und weitere Unbenannte.
Wer Lust und das passende Arbeitsgerät hat, kann mit fahren.
Kondition und Fahrtechnik sollte vorhanden sein.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16876
VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThorSU (23. Mai 2018)

Wo ist denn Kreuznaaf 25 ?

Ich kenn nur 13 - Fa. Wissing 

Na ja, wir werden uns schon finden!


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Mai 2018)

Kreuznaaf 25 oder 13 war doch egal. 
Trotzdem fanden sich mit mir die E-Biker Klaus, Thorsten und Thommi am Treffpunkt pünktlich ein.
Es wurde eine kurze knackige Runde mit 32 km und 759 hm auf den Trails gedreht.



Auf dem Spot "Schmeißfliege" fanden wir neue Linien vor, die ausprobiert wurden.



Klaus bei der Landung. Das E-Bike zieht schwer nach unten.




Thorsten´s Haibike ging besser ab.
Die schnellen Aufnahmen mit dem Handy könnten besser sein.
Alle Teilnehmer waren nach der Tour der Meinung, dass E-Biken auf den Trails auch viel Spaß machen kann.
VG
Werner


----------



## ThorSU (24. Mai 2018)

Ja. 
Super Tour!
Junior fand es auch total klasse. 
Jederzeit wieder. 
Soviele Trails fahren hat schon was, da macht „E“ wirklich Sinn!


----------



## bibi1952 (28. Mai 2018)

Weil es letzte Woche allen so viel Spass gemacht hat.

Hier die 2. E-Bike-Enduro-Tour im Aggertal:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16881

PS: Nächste Woche gibt es Mittwochs wieder eine normale Endurotour ohne E-Bikes. Ich hoffe, dann ist meine Federgabel vom Liteville aus der Wartung zurück.

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (24. August 2018)

Damit mein E-Bike nicht einrostet *(6 Wochen lang nicht mehr mit dem Teil gefahren)*
findet am Sonntag meine 3. E-Bike-Enduro-Tour statt:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16972​
Die Tour wird ca. 30-35 km lang und hat mind. 800 hm an Steigungen. 
Gefahren wird im ECO-Modus, damit der Akku solange hält.

VG
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (28. September 2018)

Ich will am Samstag mit dem E-Bike nach Stromberg auf den Flowtrail.
Wer möchte noch mitfahren?
VG 
Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Januar 2019)

Am kommenden Mittwoch wird eine E-Bike-Tour durchgeführt:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17071
Nur für Fullys mit Motorunterstützung.
Naafbachtal, Wenigerbachtal und Nr. 9 sind die Spots.


----------



## madre (11. Januar 2019)

So hab gesehen euer Treffpunkt ist nur ca 20 km von meiner Arbeit entfernt. 
Wäre wenn es länger Hell ist ( bin ohne nightride fähige Lampe aktuell ) unter der Woche gerne bei euren e enduro Touren mal dabei.


----------



## bibi1952 (10. März 2019)

Hallo Bikefreunde,
da ich mein Endurobike für den Einsatz auf Malle warte, gibt es am kommenden Mittwochabend eine E-Bike-Enduro-Tour.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17116


----------



## bibi1952 (13. März 2019)

Wegen Regen wird die heutige Tour abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. März 2019)

wie, wat, säuft der akku ab?


----------



## Trekki (19. April 2019)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn auch ein E hier mitfahren würde 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-touren-im-lokalforum-k-bn-su.614898/page-33#post-15860453
Habe ich zwar im Text nicht erwähnt und im LMB nur angedeutet, E Toleranz ist Bedingung zum mitfahren. Umgekehrt auch: Bio Toleranz muss sein.


----------



## bibi1952 (19. April 2019)

Letzten Sonntag war ich mit 4 E-Biker und 5 Bio-Biker in der Wahnerheide unterwegs. Toleranz ist bei uns immer gebenen,auch wenn ein E-Biker den Guide mit seinem Bio-Bike am Berg überholt.
Ich kann am kommenden Donnerstag weder mit meinem Bio-Bike noch mit meinem E-Bike teilnehmen.


----------



## Trekki (19. April 2019)

Schade. Das Elztal ist eine Perle, läuft aber nicht weg.


----------



## bibi1952 (20. April 2019)

Kenne ich.
Bin gestern den Traumpfad durch´s Eltztal gelaufen


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2019)

wie, wat, vorn und hinten platten und kein flickzeug dabei?


----------



## Trekki (16. Mai 2019)

Ich kann mich jetzt auch elektrisch einsauen. Ist aber mit Schutzblech, Licht und Gepäckträger.


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich nutze mein E-Bike zu wenig. Im letzten Jahr bin ich 3-mal so viel Kilometer mit dem Liteville als mit dem Mondraker gefahren.
Aber ich will mich bessern. Demnächst geht es mit dem E-Bike (Mondraker E-crusher) und mit dem E-Auto (Audi E-Tron) für 3 Wochen ins Allgäu und an den Gardasee.


----------



## sibu (17. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte in dieser Woche das E-Bike meiner Frau für eine Probe-Belastungsfahrt ausgeliehen: Der halbe Weg zur Arbeit (normalerweise 20-25 Minuten) war unter 15 Minuten machbar. Da macht natürlich Spass, leider taugt das Rad nichts fürs Gelände und wenn bekäme ich Mecker, wenn ich es wie auf @Trekki Foto zurückbringen würde. 

Der Gesamtweg morgens wäre wohl unter 30 Minuten machbar, aber auf dem Rückweg spare ich nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (13. Juli 2019)

Falls jemand Lust & Zeit hat: Montag 10h




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




Ich fahre Bio, bin aber offen für alle Mitfahrer


----------



## bibi1952 (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
nachdem wir die Endurowoche in Nauders gut überstanden haben, werde ich am Mittwoch nochmals eine Tour in heimischen Gefilden fahren.
E-Bikes nehme ich auch mit, vieleicht fahre ich selber motorisiert.
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17233
Wer Lust und Laune hat. kann sich anmelden. Danach bin ich wieder weg ins Allgäu.
VG Werner


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Juli 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Falls jemand Lust & Zeit hat: Montag 10h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biobiker ist eine Pedelecer-Erfindung. 
Kann man sich drauf einlassen, _muss _man aber nicht. 
Ich nicht. 
Call me just a Biker.


----------



## Trekki (15. Juli 2019)

Die Ausschreibung für heute ist an Biker, Biobiker, Pedelecer und Trail Surfer gerichtet. Ich möchte bei der Tour niemanden (ausser die in der Ausschreibung aufgezählten) ausgrenzen.

Beim Thema Touren: für Donnerstag ( = über-über Morgen) habe ich auch eine Tour ausgeschrieben. Auch diese ist so gemeint wie heute, ich glaube aber sie ist für Pedelec nicht so geeignet (zu lang), werde aber niemanden am Start stehen lassen.

Die Tour von letzten Mittwoch war auch an alle gerichtet, es ist aber niemand mitgefahren. Ich kann gut damit leben, war eine schöne Tour und ich zwinge niemanden mitzufahren.


Edit: Links


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Juli 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Ausschreibung für heute ist an Biker, Biobiker, Pedelecer und Trail Surfer gerichtet. Ich möchte bei der Tour niemanden (ausser die in der Ausschreibung aufgezählten) ausgrenzen.
> 
> Beim Thema Touren: für Donnerstag ( = über-über Morgen) habe ich auch eine Tour ausgeschrieben. Auch diese ist so gemeint wie heute, ich glaube aber sie ist für Pedelec nicht so geeignet (zu lang), werde aber niemanden am Start stehen lassen.
> 
> ...


Och Mensch beide Tage muss ich arbeiten...


----------



## Edged (15. Juli 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Ausschreibung für heute ist an Biker, Biobiker, Pedelecer und Trail Surfer gerichtet. Ich möchte bei der Tour niemanden (ausser die in der Ausschreibung aufgezählten) ausgrenzen.
> 
> Beim Thema Touren: für Donnerstag ( = über-über Morgen) habe ich auch eine Tour ausgeschrieben. Auch diese ist so gemeint wie heute, ich glaube aber sie ist für Pedelec nicht so geeignet (zu lang), werde aber niemanden am Start stehen lassen.


Zu Abs. 1: Alles andere würde den Sport unnötig weiter polarisieren.
Zu Abs 2: Wer ambitioniert Bergpedelec fährt hat logischerweise 'nen 2. Akku im Rucksack.

Tour ist zwar bei mir um die Ecke, habe aber leider nicht frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (16. Juli 2019)

Ich wusste es schon immer, aber jetzt haben es auch die seriösen Berichterstatter begriffen: E-Bike fahren ist gefährlich!


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2019)

blödsinn, zur arbeit fahren ist gefährlich! 
der pendler braucht traumatherapie, aber wie geht es dem armen ebike?

btw, so einen echten hirsch hatte ich vor 10 jahren auch um sackhaaresbreite mal getroffen. irgendwo bei insul, auf ner abfahrt (breiter forstweg, entprechendes tempo) kam der von links den hang raufgeschossen und quert vor mir so nahe, daß ich das weiße im auge sehen kann und die gestankfahne, die er hinter sich herzog augenblicklich brechreiz erzeugte. da hab ich nicht mal mehr den finger zum bremsen gekrümmt bekommen, geschweige denn brauchte irgendsowas ähnliches wie ausweichen versuchen. war halt pures glück, und das war ein echter kaventsmann, dem konnte ich auf dem bike stehend quasi ins auge schauen. geweih war auch ganz nett. holla die waldfee , da hätts uns beide aber mal richtig zerrissen...


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2019)

Ja zur Arbeit fahren ist gefährlich... heut morgen wäre ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auch fast ganz schön nass geworden . Diese verdammten wassersprenger der Bauern... Hab dann lieber ein paar Minuten gewartet, bis sich das Ding bequemte den Weg und damit mich nicht mehr zu wässern...


----------



## Trekki (16. Juli 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich wusste es schon immer, aber jetzt haben es auch die seriösen Berichterstatter begriffen: E-Bike fahren ist gefährlich!


Express und seriös in einem Satz untergebracht. Respekt!

Letzens ging es durch die Presse, dass das Fahrraad tödlichste Verkehsmittel ist (googelt bitte selbst, es gibt viele treffer). Ich halte diese Aussage für komplett falsch. Das Auto tötet, das Fahrrad tötet nicht.






sibu, ja ich habe Deine Ironie verstanden.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juli 2019)

Nicht zwingend...








						E-Biker stürzt bei Talabfahrt vom Rad und verunglückt tödlich
					

Ein E-Mountainbiker ist bei Kochel am See tödlich verunglückt. Der Radfahrer stürzte auf dem Weg ins Tal - er trug  keinen Helm.




					www.stern.de
				




Fakt ist das so viele ungeübte viel öfter und weiter fahren... Mehr km gleich mehr Risiko für Unfälle... Und die Helm quote ist erschreckend niedrig... Und damit mehr schwere Verletzungen...


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Juli 2019)

Trotzdem nehme ich heute Abend jeden E-Biker, natürlich nur mit Helm, und entsprechender Trailerfahrung mit.


----------



## Trekki (17. Juli 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Fakt ist das so viele ungeübte viel öfter und weiter fahren...


Für das "Fakt ist" hätte ich gerne etwas anderes als ein Link zum Stern. Selbst dort steht, dass die Ursache unklar ist. Beim zweiten Beispiel steht sogar ausdrücklich, dass der Unfall auch ohne E so gelaufen wäre. Die Unfallzahlen sollten immer relativ zu den Zahlen der Pedelecs gesetzt werden. Also: 12% mehr Pedeles und 12% mehr Unfälle ist keine Beschreibung von Pedelec Problemen.
Wenn die ungeübten (= drittes Beispiel aus dem Stern) viel öfter fahren sind die sehr schnell nicht mehr ungeübt.
Weit fahren haben wir ja vor wenigen posts schon besprochen: hier ist die Eintrittskarte ein Zweitakku, dies ist selten im Bike eingebaut. Also muss es zusätzlich besorgt werden. Ab 600€ gehen hier die Listenpreise los, ich glaube das macht auch nicht jeder.

Ich bin froh um jeden, der den Spass am MTB findet. Und wenn es die Senioren sind (= alle Beispiele aus dem Stern), ist es besonders gut: das ist eine politisch umworbene Gruppe.


----------



## sibu (17. Juli 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Beispiel steht sogar ausdrücklich, dass der Unfall auch ohne E so gelaufen wäre.


Auch das könnte anders sein: Durch die für ihn ungewohnt hohe Geschwindigkeit hat er genug mit der Beherrschung des Rades zu tun und keine Zeit mehr, sich auf andere Sachen zu konzentrieren. Aber das ist natürlich auch nur Spekulation.


> Die Unfallzahlen sollten immer relativ zu den Zahlen der Pedelecs gesetzt werden. Also: 12% mehr Pedeles und 12% mehr Unfälle ist keine Beschreibung von Pedelec Problemen.


Hier wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob die Unfallhäufigkeit je Radkilometer bzw. je E-Kilometer sich unterscheiden. Das wird meines Wissens aber bei der Unfallstatistik noch nicht getrennt erfasst.


> Wenn die ungeübten (= drittes Beispiel aus dem Stern) viel öfter fahren sind die sehr schnell nicht mehr ungeübt.


Hier im Forum kennt man zu viele Leute, die täglich oder zumindest wöchentlich fahren. Wenn im mir im Bekanntenkreis jemand stolz erzählt, das er "wieder Rad gefahren ist", dann stellt sich meistens heraus, dass er nur ein paar mal im Jahr mit dem Rad dann einen Ausflug macht oder die Wochenendtour fährt.


> Weit fahren haben wir ja vor wenigen posts schon besprochen: hier ist die Eintrittskarte ein Zweitakku, dies ist selten im Bike eingebaut. Also muss es zusätzlich besorgt werden. Ab 600€ gehen hier die Listenpreise los, ich glaube das macht auch nicht jeder.


Die Anschaffung kommt nach 3 oder 5 Jahren auf jeden Akkubesitzer zu. Wenn ich dann zwei Akkus für die vermutlich selten gefahrenen langen Touren brauchen, kann der zweite Akku das etwas herauszögern, aber dann sind irgendwann zwei neue Akkus fällig. Das wird ein teures Hobby und ob es nach 7 oder 10 Jahren noch passende Akkus gibt, ist fraglich. Hier wäre wie beim Händi eine einheitliche, genormte Anschluss-Schnittstelle hilfreich. Der Akku meiner Frau ist jetzt ein Jahr alt und er hatte bereits den ersten Ausfall: Die Lade-Elektronik funktioniert nicht mehr und hat das Netzteil ins Nirwana geschickt, aber noch ist Gewährleistung drauf.


> Ich bin froh um jeden, der den Spass am MTB findet. Und wenn es die Senioren sind (= alle Beispiele aus dem Stern), ist es besonders gut: das ist eine politisch umworbene Gruppe.


Es ist vor allem auch eine Gruppe, die größer wird, Geld hat und bald gehören wir auch dazu ... oder bin ich schon drin?


----------



## Edged (17. Juli 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> Weit fahren haben wir ja vor wenigen posts schon besprochen: hier ist die Eintrittskarte ein Zweitakku, dies ist selten im Bike eingebaut. Also muss es zusätzlich besorgt werden. Ab 600€ gehen hier die Listenpreise los, ich glaube das macht auch nicht jeder.
> ...


Das ist richtig für einen Neukauf. Die einschlägigen Kleinanzeigen bieten aber Gebrauchtakkus deutlich günstiger. Selbst wenn die nicht mehr ganz frisch sind, sind die ausreichend. Zwei neuwertige Akkus an einem Tag leerzufahren ist auch eine Herausforderung. 

Leider sind bei neueren MTPs die Akkus i.d.R. integriert. Was sich die Produktdesigner dabei wohl gedacht haben ... ?


----------



## sibu (17. Juli 2019)

Edged schrieb:


> Das ist richtig für einen Neukauf. Die einschlägigen Kleinanzeigen bieten aber Gebrauchtakkus deutlich günstiger. Selbst wenn die nicht mehr ganz frisch sind, sind die ausreichend.


Es gibt auch Nachbauten, die auch neu z.T. nur die Hälfte der Markenhersteller kosten.


> Zwei neuwertige Akkus an einem Tag leerzufahren ist auch eine Herausforderung.


@Trekki schafft das.  Ich hatte auf der Rückfahrt aus dem Urlaub zwei Radler gesprochen (Vater+Sohn), die von Stuttgart bis Niebüll geradelt waren. Der Sohn hatte pro Tag zwei Akkus verbraten (beide bereits vom Hersteller im Rad untergebracht), der Vater brauchte drei. Tagesleistung waren gut über 100 km im Mittelgebirge auf Straße.


> Leider sind bei neueren MTBs die Akkus i.d.R. integriert. Was sich die Produktdesigner dabei wohl gedacht haben ... ?


Das war eine Idee des Marketing, als sie die Vorteile für den Hersteller erkannt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (22. Juli 2019)

Integrierte Akkus sind aber kein Thema ? Kann ich doch genauso wechseln wie nicht integrierte ? Muss man nur drauf achten ein System zu fahren dessen akkus nicht unendlich Lang sind. Bei meinem Bosch zb ist es kein Thema einen im Rucksack mit zu nehmen. und bevor cih die beide platt gefahren habe bin ich leider hin


----------



## sibu (22. Juli 2019)

madre schrieb:


> Integrierte Akkus sind aber kein Thema ? Kann ich doch genauso wechseln wie nicht integrierte ? Muss man nur drauf achten ein System zu fahren dessen akkus nicht unendlich Lang sind. Bei meinem Bosch zb ist es kein Thema einen im Rucksack mit zu nehmen. und bevor cih die beide platt gefahren habe bin ich leider hin


Das Problem ist eher die Formvielfalt, was prinzipiell für beide Typen gleich gilt. Bei einem "externen" Akku sind die Chancen größer, mit einem Adapter Akkus anderer Hersteller zu verwenden.


----------



## Edged (22. Juli 2019)

madre schrieb:


> Integrierte Akkus sind aber kein Thema ? Kann ich doch genauso wechseln wie nicht integrierte ? Muss man nur drauf achten ein System zu fahren dessen akkus nicht unendlich Lang sind. Bei meinem Bosch zb ist es kein Thema einen im Rucksack mit zu nehmen. und bevor cih die beide platt gefahren habe bin ich leider hin


1. Ja, kann man.
2. Die Verfügbarkeit externer Akkus ist sehr groß. Gebraucht und neu.
2.1. Externe Akkus sind in Sekunden gewechselt.
3. Schreckliche Fummelei ist das, einen integrierten Akku zu tauschen.
3.1. Wenn das Bike dann noch verdreckt/vermatscht ist, breche ich die Tour lieber ab.


----------



## Trekki (22. Juli 2019)

Edged schrieb:


> 3. Schreckliche Fummelei ist das, einen integrierten Akku zu tauschen.


Da muss ich Dir Recht geben, den Akkuwechsel habe ich bei meinem Pedelec nicht beachtet. Habe bisher den Akku auch nur einmal raus genommen um die Funktion zu testen. Ist bei mir Fummelskram, unterwegs ganz mies.






die beiden Schrauben lösen
den Deckel abheben (Umriss ist im Foto sichtbar)
Akku mit dem Schlüssel entriegeln (Schloss hier nicht sichtbar)


neuen Akku einsetzen und einrasten lassen
Deckel wieder drauf
beide Schrauben wieder einsetzen


----------



## Edged (22. Juli 2019)

Also bei einem Treckingrad finde ich den internen Akku nicht so sehr daneben, es sei denn, man muß in der Wohnung laden und das Rad steht im Keller, Fahrradraum o.Ä.. Ein gewisser Diebstahlschutz ist ein Interner wohl auch.

Beim MTB allerdings deplaziert, weil nach spätestens 35-45 Km und 1000 Hm ist der Akku leer und muß gewechselt werden. Meine bisherigen AX mit MTP bin ich von Anfang an mit Wechselakku gefahren. Kann mich an keine Etappe erinnern wo nicht getauscht wurde. Btw: Ich fahre zu 95% im Eco-Modus.

Auch wenn das hier knapp OT ist - so etwas muß gesagt werden. Manche Interessenten bedenken das beim Kauf nicht und stehen bei längeren Etappen dann 'blöd' da. Vielleicht führen die Kundenwünsche die Hersteller ja wieder auf den 'richtigen Weg'.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juli 2019)

Edged schrieb:


> Vielleicht führen die Kundenwünsche die Hersteller ja wieder auf den 'richtigen Weg



Seit wann interessieren sich Hersteller im MTB Bereich für Kundenwünsche ? Pah !


----------



## madre (23. Juli 2019)

Edged schrieb:


> 1. Ja, kann man.
> 2. Die Verfügbarkeit externer Akkus ist sehr groß. Gebraucht und neu.
> 2.1. Externe Akkus sind in Sekunden gewechselt.
> 3. Schreckliche Fummelei ist das, einen integrierten Akku zu tauschen.
> 3.1. Wenn das Bike dann noch verdreckt/vermatscht ist, breche ich die Tour lieber ab.


hm hängt wohl vom Bike ab . Bei meinem Nicolai ist der interne auch bei Matsche in 15 sec gewechselt .. habe ich schon oft getestet


----------



## madre (23. Juli 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher die Formvielfalt, was prinzipiell für beide Typen gleich gilt. Bei einem "externen" Akku sind die Chancen größer, mit einem Adapter Akkus anderer Hersteller zu verwenden.


Formvielfalt bei internen Akkus ist bei Bosch halt auch kein Thema. Sind immer identisch. Vermutlich ist das deshlab ein Thema was mir noch nie negativ aufgefallen ist. Wenn ich 3 Akkus mit nehmen wollte könnte ich halt den akku vom Mondraker meiner Frau mit nehmen und in mein Nicolai packen .


----------



## sibu (25. Juli 2019)

Gestern auf dem Petersberg traf ich ein Conway samt Besitzer, der zügig bergauf unterwegs war. Im Gespräch stellte sich heraus, dass er mit dem Rad auch zur Arbeit fährt und es dafür etwas "nachgebessert" hat. Das Ding hat einen Gasgriff, kann 70 km/h, ist aber nicht zugelassen. Damit, meint er, kann er noch Radwege und durch den Wald fahren. Er schein sein Gefährt gut im Griff zu haben, aber ich möchte im nicht im Wald begegnen, schon gar nicht, wenn er bergauf entgegen kommt … 


PS: @Daywalker74 Im Biergarten auf dem Berg ist das Weizen inzwischen auch bei 5 € angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem Petersberg traf ich ein Conway samt Besitzer, der zügig bergauf unterwegs war. Im Gespräch stellte sich heraus, dass er mit dem Rad auch zur Arbeit fährt und es dafür etwas "nachgebessert" hat. Das Ding hat einen Gasgriff, kann 70 km/h, ist aber nicht zugelassen. Damit, meint er, kann er noch Radwege und durch den Wald fahren. Er schein sein Gefährt gut im Griff zu haben, aber ich möchte im nicht im Wald begegnen, schon gar nicht, wenn er bergauf entgegen kommt …




Gut wenn er der Meinung ist damit im Wald fahren zu können, das Gesetz sieht das anders.
Ich hoffe es passiert ihm nie was oder er moppt mal einen weg, so ganz ohne Versicherungsschutz ohne Betriebszulassung auf verbotenem Terrain


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juli 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem Petersberg traf ich ein Conway samt Besitzer, der zügig bergauf unterwegs war. Im Gespräch stellte sich heraus, dass er mit dem Rad auch zur Arbeit fährt und es dafür etwas "nachgebessert" hat. Das Ding hat einen Gasgriff, kann 70 km/h, ist aber nicht zugelassen. Damit, meint er, kann er noch Radwege und durch den Wald fahren. Er schein sein Gefährt gut im Griff zu haben, aber ich möchte im nicht im Wald begegnen, schon gar nicht, wenn er bergauf entgegen kommt …
> 
> 
> PS: @Daywalker74 Im Biergarten auf dem Berg ist das Weizen inzwischen auch bei 5 € angekommen


So einem möchte ich lieber nicht begegnen... Ich weiß nich was ich tun würde... Vermutlich würde ich die Jungs in blau anrufen...


----------



## Trekki (25. Juli 2019)

Der Conway - Typ kennt den Unterschied zwischen "können" und "dürfen".  Aber die Folgen davon sind schon heftig, @schraeg hat es ja schon korrekt beschrieben.
Hinweis: hierfür wird es keine Versicherung geben, die ihm Schutz gibt. Grund hierzu ist die fehlende Betriebszulassung. Hier ist das Ganze recht ausführlich beschrieben (Beitrag #149) :








						Rechtliches zu Ampler - Seite 8 - Fahrrad: Radforum.de
					

Hallo, ich bin hier neu im Forum. Ich bekomme nächste Woche mein Ampler Stout und jetzt erfahre ich, dass Ampler keine Betriebserlaubnis mitschickt. Die Dekra sagte mir heute, dass eine einzelne Begutachtung und eine daraus resultierende, eventuelle B-Erlaubnis nicht ausgestellt werden kann. Der...



					www.radforum.de
				




Blaue Jungs rufen - ist sicherlich gerechtfertigt, da sind ja 2 Jahre Knast angedroht.


Edit: Tippfehler


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> So einem möchte ich lieber nicht begegnen... Ich weiß nich was ich tun würde... Vermutlich würde ich die Jungs in blau anrufen...



Mussde aber aufpassen das de im 7GB nicht aufm gesperrten Trails tehst


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juli 2019)

hachja, im gelände vor den bullen und förstern abhauen, haben wir alles schon hinter uns, aber wenigstens mit ECHTER motorkraft...


----------



## sibu (26. Juli 2019)

Die Konsequenz, keine Versicherung zu haben, kannte ich schon, aber die strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen sind auch nicht ohne.  Dagegen sind die 45 €, die das Siebengebirge drauflegt, ja schon lächerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (26. Juli 2019)

Nun ja, getunte MTPs sind wohl eher Einzelfälle. Niemand wird Trails mit 50 Sachen hochknallen.
Sinn ist es doch MTB zu fahren und das möglichst realitätsnah am Biobike; also eher im Eco-Modus. Wenn's zu steil wird, dann eben eine Stufe höher schalten. Aber nur um gleich wieder runterzugehen. Alles nach TrailRules.
Den Sinn von MTP-Tuning konnte ich bislang nicht entdecken. Auch nie vermisst sowas.


----------



## sibu (26. Juli 2019)

Den Sinn des (E-)MTB-Fahrens sieht nicht jeder so: Im konkreten Fall ging des dem Fahrer zum einen um den Weg zur Arbeit (mit +40 km/h durch die Wahner Heide), zum anderen um schnellere Anreise in interessante MTB-Gebiete (Eifel, z.B. oberes Ahrtal) und dann noch die Möglichkeit zu haben, öfter am Tag interessante Abfahrten zu machen, weil er nicht so viel Zeit am Berg "vergeudet".


----------



## Edged (26. Juli 2019)

Es muss doch mehr als alles geben ...
Arme Sau ...


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Juli 2019)

Diese Tour ist auch für geländegängige E-Bike-Fahrer offen.
Enduro-Tour


----------



## Trekki (6. August 2019)

Ich plane zur Zeit einen Kollegen von mir eine Tour zum Steinerberg hoch. Er ist konditionell nicht in der Lage die 400 Höhenmeter in Bio zu fahren, daher werde ich ihm mein Pedelec leihen und selbst Bio fahren. Ich selbst schaffe die Strecke ohne Probleme. Fahrtechnisch hat er mit Forstwegen kein Problem, S1 fährt er zum Teil. Ist also noch im Bereich "Anfänger". Auch da bin ich ihm keine Bremse, eher ist er mir eine Bremse.

Hat jemand von Euch Tipps, worauf ich sonst noch achten muss, wenn so einen Pedelec-Neuling mitnehme?

Wenn der Termin konkret wird, kann ich gerne noch andere Neulinge mitnehmen. Ausschreibung folgt dann.


----------



## sibu (6. August 2019)

Die üblichen Sachen, die mit einem neuen bzw. fremden Rad einhergehen: Anderes Lenkverhalten, anderer Schwerpunkt, anderes Gewicht. Gerade die letzten beiden sind beim E-Bike natürlich sehr anders. 

Was mich persönlich beim E am meisten stört, ist das kurze "Nachschieben" des Motors, wenn man gerade aufgehört hat, zu treten (je nach Antriebstyp verschieden stark - ich bin bisher hautpsächlich mit Vorderradmotor gefahren). Auf normalen Wegen ist das an Drängelgittern auch für geübte Fahrer ein Problem und gilt für ähnliche Situationen auch anderswo:  Auf engen, aufeinanderfolgenden Kurven die Balance halten und dazu kurz in die Pedalen treten.  Wenn dann der Motor wieder einsetzt, muss man drauf vorbereitet sein und richtig reagieren.


----------



## Trekki (6. August 2019)

Danke für Deine Tipps!



sibu schrieb:


> das kurze "Nachschieben" des Motors, wenn man gerade aufgehört hat, zu treten (je nach Antriebstyp verschieden stark - ich bin bisher hautpsächlich mit Vorderradmotor gefahren)


Ja, dies ist zu beachten und je nach verbauter Technik anders. Bei meinem Rad (Bosch CX Motor) habe ich bisher kein "nachschieben" gemerkt, beim Antreten dauert es ca. 20° bis der Motor einsetzt. Dies ist aber nur bei der Anfahrt im Hang ein Problem. Trackstand mit nur kleinen Kurbelbewegungen sind problemlos möglich.
Bei Abfahrten mit engen Serpentinen schalte ich aber den Motor aus. In einer Serpentine Abwärts kann eine Unterstützung nur störend sein.

Beim Pedelec von meiner Frau (Flyer mit sehr alten Panasonic Motor) ist dies deutlich anders. Aber das Rad ist bei weitem nicht Geländetauglich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2019)

Früher haben wir dann den Vergaser richtig eingestellt, den Luftfilter gereinigt und neuen Sprit reingekippt wenn der Motor nicht rund lief !


----------



## sibu (7. August 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Früher haben wir dann den Vergaser richtig eingestellt, den Luftfilter gereinigt und neuen Sprit reingekippt wenn der Motor nicht rund lief !


Macht man auch so beim Ebiker: Tief luft holen, Nase putzen, Prost! und es läuft wieder rund.


----------



## bibi1952 (7. August 2019)

Bei der heutigen Tour dürfen auch E-Biker im ECO-Modus mitfahren. Sollten aber geländegängig sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

